# Fool proof temperature?



## stoopkid (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a cheap electronic thermometer, a floating thermo/salinity thing, a thermometer from the kitchen.... There's an error of 2 -3 degrees F. Who do I trust? I search for thermometers on amazon and the highest rated one is the cheapy that I already have! I really don't trust this thing. Is there a way to get a very accurate reading of temperature with no chance of poor calibrations or something without spending a ton? At the very least, just something to verify the accuracy of my other thermometers.

Thanks.


----------



## OspreyPrey (Apr 5, 2013)

A $3.00 mercury thermometer from petco... Can't go wrong with a time tested method.

Petco Stainless Steel Thermometer at PETCO

Petco Thermometer with Suction Cup at PETCO


----------



## stoopkid (Jan 2, 2012)

I've got a couple of those, but they are just so hard to read. I have red/green colorblindness and most of them have a green background in the "ideal" temp area. That second one looks easier to read but I'm pretty sure it's one I already have.

Anyway I might just be SOL. I'll just have to have someone else look at them for me.

Thanks.


----------



## stoopkid (Jan 2, 2012)

I actually ended up at petco and saw that stainless steel one. The green background isn't actually behind the thermometer so it was pretty easy to read.


----------

